# Stuff the TT .....



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

After all the problems I've had with mine, look what I just picked up for 700 notes on ebay:

















Black/Grey Leather Interior VW Scirocco AND Private Plate 'C1MMW'

Leather is almost brand new and in very good condition. The only marks I am aware of is a small score on the driver's seat where it got broken into and a piece of glass caught it!

All seats are beautiful soft leather in black/grey with matching leather upholstered door cards. There is also a gear lever gaitor, but that show signs of wear.

Car is taxed and MOT-ed til March 2006 with plate still on it (to avoid retention/transfer fees!)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Great cars, the scirocco was one of my favourite all time cars - nice plate!

my condolences on your predicament my friend


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That looks like it's in excellent condition. Like it!! 

Best of luck getting your TT sorted.

Regards


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

FFS, you Mods really do get on my tits sometimes!

Goes back to last week when you all pussy foot around a load of arseholes that crash the Forum and serious threads and you just sit there and do naff all for half a day. Then when somethings said, and you are asked to take action, you all go on about having proper jobs to do and to pm Jae etc.

Now when I post something that has a TT link due to my current issues with my engine, although not obvious hence why I kept it off the main forum, you can't shift it to 'Other Marques' quick enough.

No explanation nor courtesy of a pm. Just the usual click, click, move and there we go another thread moved.

Your consistancy in these matters beggars belief and I wonder sometimes if you really are here for the good of the Forum or just come here to get a powertrip every so often.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

nice motor, which engine/version is it. wanted one many moons ago...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Dunno mate but thought for 700 notes it looks the biz inside and out.

Any, my brother's got one exactly the same except with fabric trim so we might start a club and a Forum!! :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice car, nice leather - especially at the price!

Should fill the gap nicely while the TT is being repaired...hope it all goes smoothly for you 

Dave


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> my brother's got one exactly the same except with fabric trim so we might start a club and a Forum!! :wink:


Can i be a moderator on it please please


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

brings back fond memories! 

Not that I ever had the dosh at the time to own one, but had a mate with rich parents 

nice one!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Shouldn't this be in "off topic" :wink: :lol:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

L7 said:


> Shouldn't this be in "off topic" :wink: :lol:


Saying something like that could have it moved to "flame room" :lol:


----------

